# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  I cant take this anymore!

## mcarpenter089

I feel like my life is passing me by. It hurts for me to think how different my life would be if I just had my hair back. Girlfriends instead of hookers, hair cuts instead of hats, party life instead of home body. We need a cure fast this is bs!!!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Girlfriends instead of hookers


 Many would say the fact that you are seeing hookers instead of getting into relationships is actually a positive.

----------


## mcarpenter089

Yes I guess that is true, I feel better now lol.

----------


## MrBald

> I feel like my life is passing me by. It hurts for me to think how different my life would be if I just had my hair back. Girlfriends instead of hookers, hair cuts instead of hats, party life instead of home body. We need a cure fast this is bs!!!


 I feel like you. Hair loss has made me so ****ing depressed. Its so unfair I get angry as hell when I think about it!

----------

